# Whats that Haunts Name???



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

i remember last year a link to a haunt but i cant seem to find it this year. it was a small that had massive scarecrows around 30 feet tall using telephone poles.

does anyone know what I'm talking bout and what the link is to their site.

thanks


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

It's called Haunted Overload!
www.hauntedoverload.com
I just spoke with Eric Lowther, the guy who created it, recently about something.
He seems like a really awesome guy, I'm going to probably check it out next Fall!


----------



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks alot thats the one


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

he is awesome..Eric makes some great stuff.
I wish I could go out there to see it in person.
His new tower is freakin cool.


----------

